# So should all us army folk have CadPat now?



## AlphaCharlie (1 Jun 2004)

I read a notice down in my local QM that as of June 1st (today) every CF member was to have CadPat?

So I can go down and get it tonight if I wanted? Or did I miss something? 

I'd like to have it for when I go on course this summer....


----------



## Gayson (1 Jun 2004)

Everyone is suppose to have it, I got mine early, I just showed up for a Gerber and flashllight and walked out with Cadpat too.


Personally I think they should keep the old OD's for recruits.  When I was on my BMQ seeing the instructors wearing cadpat while I had OD really intensified the fact for me and the others in my platoon that we really were nothing more than recruits.  It makes the recruit standout more of a recruit than the cornflake can do alone.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (1 Jun 2004)

IMO if your not in the Cmbt Arms you shouldn't get them until they are well circulated throughout the Cmbt arms.


----------



## Andyd513 (1 Jun 2004)

I was measured in in Cadpat sizes on Thurs and they said I'd be getting Cadpat. Personally I don't care, I'm just proud to be wearing a uniform soon .. if I have to wait 8 mths to get CadPat ah well!


----------



## D-n-A (1 Jun 2004)

It probably depends on your unit for CADPAT issue, everyone is different. I haven't heard anything about every CF member has to be in CADPAT byJune 1st.

In my unit, you need to have your BMQ/QL2 completed before you can get CADPAT, and others you need QL3, etc


----------



## AlphaCharlie (1 Jun 2004)

I agree on the fact that BMQ should get ODs and then you get CadPat once you finish basic, but it would be a logistics nightmare.

Do I need an appointment or should I just waltz on in?


----------



## D-n-A (1 Jun 2004)

AlphaCharlie, make an appointment. Don't just show up, your CQ/QM might not like that.


----------



## AlphaCharlie (1 Jun 2004)

D-n-A said:
			
		

> It probably depends on your unit for CADPAT issue, everyone is different. I haven't heard anything about every CF member has to be in CADPAT byJune 1st.
> 
> In my unit, you need to have your BMQ/QL2 completed before you can get CADPAT, and others you need QL3, etc



I read it on the official memo taped to my QM's desk.... straight from the top.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (1 Jun 2004)

My unit requires you to have your DP1 completed before you are issued CADPAT, but this Sunday's D-Day March has helped me along. The entire 32 Brigade has been issued CADPAT early so we're all turned out the same for the march... I guess i just lucked out.


----------



## Northern Touch (1 Jun 2004)

My buddy who is in 32 brigade, 25th Service asked about people getting CADPAT at BMQ and was told that no one will be getting the old OD now, not even on basic, just straight to CADPAT.

I have no idea how it works on a unit to unit level though.
I dont really see a big difference with CADPAT and the old OD's.  A uniform is a uniform is it not?  It's not what you where, but what you do.


----------



## McInnes (2 Jun 2004)

Yes, that's true. However, people confusing you with cadets would get a bit annoying.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (2 Jun 2004)

*I ask you how many people are going to snipe at you with IRScoped Rifles in the middle of the city?* 

And this is revelant to the parade how???


----------



## Da_man (2 Jun 2004)

It would be so much easier if they just gave you CADPAT once and for all.


----------



## Tuff_Little_Girl (2 Jun 2004)

When you first join the canadian army and you go for your basic whether it be reserve or regular forces everyone wheres the OD's then when you are done your basic for the regular for you get your cadpat when you get to battlion if you are reserve you get cadpat after your done your 6 weeks by then you have finished basic and SQ so you get cadpat when you get back to your unit where ever you are from.

hope this helps you 
MCPL Boucher


----------



## AlphaCharlie (2 Jun 2004)

Tuff_Little_Girl said:
			
		

> When you first join the canadian army and you go for your basic whether it be reserve or regular forces everyone wheres the OD's then when you are done your basic for the regular for you get your cadpat when you get to battlion if you are reserve you get cadpat after your done your 6 weeks by then you have finished basic and SQ so you get cadpat when you get back to your unit where ever you are from.
> 
> hope this helps you
> MCPL Boucher



That I know for a fact is wrong, because my BMQ was the last one in the country to be issued ODs. Everyone gets CadPat now.


----------



## willy (2 Jun 2004)

How would it be if people stopped making absolute, blanket statements like those made in the last two posts?  Such statements are wrong all too often, and they do nothing but confuse others.  I'm sure that at this point there are some BMQ courses that are all in CADPAT, and I'm equally sure that there are others that are all still in the old combats, particularly in some of the more remotely located reserve units.  Alpha Charlie, if you just finished BMQ, then sorry, but you don't know nearly enough about anything to make any sort of claim to know exactly what's going on at the national supply level.

I have not seen any CANLANDGEN or CANFORGEN about this issue.  Maybe there is a unit policy in some unit somewhere that dictates that June 1st is 100% CADPAT day, but don't confuse that with a message that actually is "straight from the top".


----------



## stukirkpatrick (2 Jun 2004)

Well, june 1st must have some significance, because it was passed down the chain that as of June 1st, people with their SQ course were entitled to CADPAT in the Thunder Bay Garrison (38 bg)

Ironically I got it the day before, because I came off an SQ final ex as the enemy force and needed clean clothing to change into  







Heeeelllllo Ladies  8)


----------



## Michael Dorosh (2 Jun 2004)

We were quite surprised to see some new recruits arrive at our unit in 41 CBG clad in CADPAT.  We do still have troops wearing the ODs, and I can't speak for what the supply routines are - but at least two new people here got their CADPAT.


----------



## Da_man (2 Jun 2004)

AlphaCharlie said:
			
		

> Tuff_Little_Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Im going on basic july 5th, does that mean im getting Cadpat??


----------



## AlphaCharlie (2 Jun 2004)

Da_man said:
			
		

> Im going on basic july 5th, does that mean im getting Cadpat??



You should when you get kitted. You *might* get a nice orange jumpsuit, but that's only due to lack of uniforms.


----------



## D-n-A (2 Jun 2004)

Tuff_Little_Girl said:
			
		

> MCPL Boucher



Hmm... are you actually in the Army? 

Maybe this is something that should be done more in a PM. But I got some questions

You say your a MCpl, but your 20 years old, I haven't seen any MCpls that young before.

Also, you say that your in 1st Battalion, of what regiment, by your location(Edmonton, Alberta) I'll assume its PPCLI.

And it says in your profile that you were a officer cadet in the navy for a year.


Seems a bit odd.


----------



## sinblox (2 Jun 2004)

Yah, I've seen a lot more orange jump suits issued lately because of that.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (2 Jun 2004)

On the first week of my BMQ, I was given paint-covere dover-hauls as a temporary uniform because i missed the course kitting up.....so if you just get the old Combats... dont complain.

I'm pretty sure its a sole regimental thing. Each has their own way of doing things, at least thats what I gather. As far as the parade goes, the brigade wanted everyone turned out the same...thought it was obvious.


----------



## Fruss (3 Jun 2004)

I think this will be the better post I have ever wrote (or write or written?, I don't know)

You will know what kind of uniform you will get when gou get to basic.. does that make sense?? :dontpanic:  

hehe..  smile, life is full of surprises!!!


----------



## tobert16 (4 Jun 2004)

Michael Dorosh said:
			
		

> We were quite surprised to see some new recruits arrive at our unit in 41 CBG clad in CADPAT.   We do still have troops wearing the ODs, and I can't speak for what the supply routines are - but at least two new people here got their CADPAT.



I hear that, I'm new the the Cal highs, but I've been in OD since september.  I can tell you that the reaction from B coy was the same when we saw the new people in CADPAT... espessially when we were all wearing OD at the time!    Oh well, we all got our CADPAT issue a few days ago.


----------



## AlphaCharlie (4 Jun 2004)

This is pissing me off. my QM/Stores is STILL telling me I need to be QL3 qualified, and a bunch of guys that were in my BMQ went in and lied and got it...... grrrrrrr


----------



## Lost_Warrior (5 Jun 2004)

As per my units CO, everyone starting BMQ should be getting their CADPAT now.

Anyone with the OD's have to wait before they're qualified before they get their CADPAT.


----------



## AlphaCharlie (5 Jun 2004)

Lost_Warrior said:
			
		

> As per my units CO, everyone starting BMQ should be getting their CADPAT now.
> 
> Anyone with the OD's have to wait before they're qualified before they get their CADPAT.



That's such poppycock.


----------



## bossi (5 Jun 2004)

Just for a touch of nostalgia ...
Once upon a time you were issued black/dark gray/blue coveralls when you were enrolled (glamourous?  NOT!)
This was because the supply system needed a little extra time to catch up with the recruiting system
(i.e. not every unit had every size of cbt clo on the shelves ...)

As CADPAT was being introduced, priorites were assigned plus it was a logistical reality that's it's not that easy to get all the right sizes to all the right places at the same time (and thus the sizing exercise).  Part of this was also due to the manner in which the CADPAT were manufactured (similar in some ways to the "trickle" of C7's that Diemaco produced).

So, notwithstanding the merits of clearly designating recuits with OD cbt clo, it also becomes an unnecessary logistical burden to issue one uniform for recruit trg, and then a second one immediately afterwards (and, please - let's not get into the NES/lost kit discussion again ... it's so demoralising ...).

Relax - when you need it, the Army will issue it to you.  Until then, just be thankful you're not wearing the old coveralls ...


----------



## chrisf (5 Jun 2004)

It clearly differs for every base and every unit... my base, QL2 is sufficient for CadPat (Though just things actually in the cadpat cam scheme, QL3 is needed for goretex and other nice stuff). We're sending a group of new recruits off at the end of the month in Olive Drab.


----------



## Mystix (6 Jun 2004)

I just got my stuff issued on june 3rd and i got the CADPAT uniform, a couple of the other recuits who have been there longer still have there OD stuff though, so mabey that order that CADPAT was to be issued after june 1st was right. btw i haven't done BMQ or SQ, doing them in the summer.


----------



## Zoomie (7 Jun 2004)

Take it from your local Zoomie...  If you haven't been issued the relish yet, you're doing something wrong.  The airforce is taking delivery as we speak of its complete issue of CADPAT for all its pers. 
 :evil:


----------



## AlphaCharlie (7 Jun 2004)

What am I supposed to do? my QM is still saying we need our QL3 to get them!


----------



## willy (8 Jun 2004)

The only reason the air force is getting them is  because air force work dress is being phased out as a cost saving measure.  There was a CANFORGEN about it the other week.  As for what the rest of the forces are supposed to do?  Wait.  What's the pressing concern, anyway?  The old ones still work, and like I said before, as of right now, there is no CF wide policy dictating that everyone must have CADPAT.


----------



## Spr.Earl (8 Jun 2004)

Just a Sig Op said:
			
		

> It clearly differs for every base and every unit... my base, QL2 is sufficient for CadPat (Though just things actually in the cadpat cam scheme, QL3 is needed for goretex and other nice stuff). We're sending a group of new recruits off at the end of the month in Olive Drab.


Hey guys!
Give it break!
A Uniform does not a Soldier make! 

I've been in for 29yrs in the Militia and only just got mine,yet don't have the boot's ,new rain gear,gortex jacket etc.

REALAX!!

Everything comes too he who waits!


----------



## Spr.Earl (8 Jun 2004)

willy said:
			
		

> The only reason the air force is getting them is   because air force work dress is being phased out as a cost saving measure.   There was a CANFORGEN about it the other week.   As for what the rest of the forces are supposed to do?   Wait.   What's the pressing concern, anyway?   The old ones still work, and like I said before, as of right now, there is no CF wide policy dictating that everyone must have CADPAT.


Willy,the Air Force Cad Pat is another mod. of Cad Pat.
Re: the pockets have flaps with velcro to prevent FOD.!

There are 3 Mods of CAD. PAT. folk's!!


----------



## willy (8 Jun 2004)

Sorry, Earl- gotta disagree.   This same CANFORGEN that I am talking about also said a few words about the convergence of Army and Airforce clothing programs.   While the button cover CADPAT was originally designed to meet Airforce specs, it's been adopted for general issue as of recently.   Now it's just a matter of the luck of the draw when you go in to clothing stores whether you get the original stuff or the button cover style.   The bottom line is that the Airforce and Army are going to wear the same uniform from now on as a cost saving measure (though the Air Force will wear blue undershirts and rank slipons to maintain their "Air Force" identity).

Edit- also, there's no velcro.


----------



## stukirkpatrick (8 Jun 2004)

I lucked out and got the button covered CADPAT, and the top left and right pants pockets are velcro, is this standard for all CADPAT mods?   

Someone told me a reason for the covered buttons is that they could show up on IR, anybody know more about this?


----------



## willy (8 Jun 2004)

Maybe I should have said that there is velcro, but only on those two pockets you mentioned.  There is no velcro on the button flap covers.  The reason that the button flap covers were put on is because the air force is concerned about FOD, or foreign object damage, on airfields.  They make you stop your vehicle and check tires for stones, you aren't allowed to wear headdress on the flight line, and now, all buttons are supposed to be covered up so that the chances of them flying off are lessened.

There have been all kinds of stories about the reasoning behind the button flaps.  The air force's desire to eliminate FOD is the only one that is correct.


----------



## Zoomie (8 Jun 2004)

Can we still eat the buttons when in a pinch?  8)


----------



## willy (8 Jun 2004)

I don't see why not.  I hear they're filled with chocolate.


----------



## Danjanou (8 Jun 2004)

I'm with Earl and Willy on this.

I'm SICK AND TIRED of newbies whining and crying about not having their gucci kit yet and everyone else does. :crybaby: :crybaby:

As they said clothes do not the soldier make. You'll get it when it's issued and make do with the old OD Cbts until then, end of story. There are serious concerns facing the CF and the fact that little timmie hasn't got his Kewl camo clothes yet is not number one on the priority list is it.

You're soldiers or supposed to be right?

Suck it up and do the damn job  or hand in your papers and go check out career options in the exciting world of the fast food industry. If the powers that be say wear pink thongs ( and I'm not sure some numpty at NDHQ isn't right now doing a memo on that option) then guess what we BLOODY WELL wear them until ordered to do otherwise.

One of the other mods please lock this one. I'm too ticked off to bother.


----------



## Andyd513 (8 Jun 2004)

I agree 100%.. i am being kitted Thurs. night and regardless of whether I get OD or CADPAT I am just grateful to be able to wear the uniform shortly!


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (8 Jun 2004)

either way i love the button flaps. No more getting caught on cam net...


----------



## AlphaCharlie (9 Jun 2004)

I just want it because everyone else has it, and it's more useful in the field than OD...


----------

